# A Couple Of Nice Snorkel 666 Feet Accutrons



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Blue one from '74, black one from '75. Both 2182 calibres.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, beautiful watches and beautiful pictures Paul :thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous examples Paul...!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice dude, I have 666, but its an automatic not a hummer.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Stunning pic's,and what a cracking pair of watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice pair Paul are they recent additions of yours?.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

that black one from '75 looks very familiar..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Nice pair Paul are they recent additions of yours?.


Only the black one 



Javaman365 said:


> that black one from '75 looks very familiar..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Simply stunning!!

But I'm a bit allergic to the magnifying glass over the day/date on the black one.

Was that an optional feature for the model? or has the blue one been modified?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Desmo said:


> Simply stunning!!
> 
> But I'm a bit allergic to the magnifying glass over the day/date on the black one.
> 
> Was that an optional feature for the model? or has the blue one been modified?


More likely the other way round...the black one probably has a non-standard crystal. 2182 Accutrons do not usually have cyclops magnifiers over the day/date windows.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, didn't realize they still made 666s in 75, 76. I wonder when Bulova realized they were on the way out...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to bring a literary touch

Isnt there a reference in "The Cruel Sea" come on you oldies know the film and book off by heart when the officer chaps are in the mess room and Number One(lieutenant) gives the big hint that Bulova will invent the accutron when he says,when the sausages arrive

"Good Oh...........SNORKERS"

and he enjoys them too!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it just me, or are the pictures only for the deeply initiated!? :wallbash:

Are lesser beings from East Sussex not allowed to see....?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Is it just me, or are the pictures only for the deeply initiated!? :wallbash:
> 
> Are lesser beings from East Sussex not allowed to see....?


I doubt that...since it is my topic, they are my photos and I live in Brighton...same as you. :lol:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> MerlinShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or are the pictures only for the deeply initiated!? :wallbash:
> ...


It's funny, I had broken links when I tried to look at them before, now I can see them in all their glory. They are very lovely indeed!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice Paul, wish i'd bought the black one. Dont think i've seen a blue one either.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh that blue one is rather pretty!

Why oh why did I let mine go!? :dontgetit:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love a good snorkel... 

I had one like the one of the right in Pauls pics, you dont see many of this type of snorkel these days, i think most collectors ahev them squirrelled away now.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Desmo said:
> 
> 
> > Simply stunning!!
> ...


A rectangular cyclops - how cool! They should have been the original design!

Sorry for my ignorance... don't all Accutron's have the stem @ 4:00??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Sorry for my ignorance... don't all Accutron's have the stem @ 4:00??


So my two Snorkels are fakes? :huh: 

Most Accutron do have the crown at 4 but there are several case styles, including this one, that have the crown at 3.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Likie the black one indeed Paul, that's a snorker stonker! :notworthy:

Great juxtaposition of colours, more of a TANGO-ed one than a Pepsi in a way!

TSA

:weed:


----------

